# Here's a mystery for you mbuna experts...



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok, I'm usually pretty good at IDing the fish that people post on here, but this one is just baffling me. I'm aware that it's likely a hybrid. I'm just looking for a general idea of what it might be. I know for a fact that it's female, as I have a youngster from her mouth (see below).

This is it when I bought it (about 6 months ago, it was 2" then):









This is it now (3.5"):








Note the edge of the dorsal. It's a bit of a ham, so it's been chasing all the others as I took photos (hence the tight fins, darting around).

If this helps at all, here's the sole survivor (I didn't attempt to save any) of a brood it had with (I assume) my red zebra:


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

The young version looks sorta enlongatus ish. The older ones head makes me think metriaclima.

The offspring looks almost like a red zebra which could point toward a parent that is also part metriaclima.

If I were forced to guess I would say psuedotropheus sp. enlongatus and metriaclima lombardoi, of course any other guess would likely be just as accurate.


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

I thought Psudotropheus sp. Elongatus interruptus in the mix when I saw photo#2, But I thought maybe even crossed with a melano (several are yellow when juvies, but lombardoi are the opposite, mind you genes might not behave as they would normally during development).


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I was thinking Melano is definitely in the mix. Never thought of the elongatus. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Either way it looks well cool, nice fish mate


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

Sorry, I am no help, I just had to comment on it being a beautiful fish!! I am going to go through my Konings book...


----------

